

Live video stream of Startup School today 9:30AM - 5:30 Pacific - thesethings
http://www.justin.tv/startupschool#

======
jmspring
Is the feed working for people? I've been getting to the page, but just
getting a black box where the video should be. It's been sitting that way for
a bit. Bummed.

I'm looking forward to Ron Conway and Brian Chesky, myself.

------
greengarstudios
I thought it started at 9:00, and I was refreshing the page.. well, I can
relax for another half hour ;)

~~~
thesethings
Who are you most looking forward to seeing/hearing speak?

Because I'm fascinated w/Groupon, Appsumo and alt/dynamic/time-sensitive
pricing in general, I'm looking forward to the Groupon founder.

------
thesethings
Starts at 9:30AM Pacific. As most of us probably can't watch the _whole_ day,
scroll down that page for listing of full schedule.

Previous Startup Schools have had their videos archived + titled according to
speaker at this URL. This one probably will too.

------
dzlobin
Anyone else getting a shit feed? It's so choppy that I get a second or two
every 10

~~~
jmspring
I wasn't getting any video/audio through the web, so I've gone with the iphone
app (over wifi) and it is definitely choppy, some rewinding of the stream,
etc...

At least it looks like the talks will be made available after the event (based
on seeing rebroadcasts of previous ones)...

~~~
dzlobin
Seems fixed now, give it a shot

------
erikpukinskis
I got rejected two years in a row now, which was kind of sad. Does anyone know
what they're looking for or why they want to keep it as small as they do?

~~~
mlinsey
The limiting factor is the size of the room it takes place in. I think they
hold it in the largest room they can obtain for minimal cost.

------
adn37
Would anybody know how to download them? (apart from 1x recording) I'd like to
listen/view them while I'm in the subway, as they are pretty long.

------
geuis
Was supposed to go, but zipcar decided to eat my card between last night and
this morning. At least I got to me pg and the other awesome yc folks at the
party last night.

